# Who has Otomix boots ?



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Been after some for a while and narrowed it down to one of these two just seeing if anyone on here has them to give me some feedback on how they rate them ?

Power Trainer

http://www.shoebuy.com/otomix-power-trainer/1554/1554

or

Ultimate Trainer

http://www.shoebuy.com/otomix-the-ultimate-trainer/1556/1556

Cheers

PB


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a pair of the Men's Otomix Stingray Boot, they have thin soles and are excellent for calf and leg workouts.. :thumb:


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

musclefox said:


> I have a pair of the Men's Otomix Stingray Boot, they have thin soles and are excellent for calf and leg workouts.. :thumb:


Did look at them but not really what i was after good boot none the less, quick question how the standing up to the wear and tear ?

Thanks

PB


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi ive had mine for 2.5 years and have trained 3-4 times a week, have only used them in the gym and not outside and there dont seem to be hardly and wear on them..


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

i have the stingray also and they are really good, leg workputs are better IMO also,


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

i have the stingray also, very good boot for leg workouts, i have wore mine outside the gym a couple of times also, they're not as thick material wise as some of the other otomix so thye probably wouldnt last aslong as normal trianers if worn everyday out and about


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I have the power trainer at the moment. My girl has got my the charcol stingrays for christmas. Once you have trained in them you wont use anything else.

Also as a bonus got 20% off the stingrays

Had the power trainers for 2 years. Had to have the plastic eyelets fixed twice and gone through 2 pair of laces but they are still in really good shape considering the abuse i give them


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

got pwer trainer and they rock mate soft leather no blisters but they are as hard as nails too 9mths balls to wall training not any wear on them


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Cheers guys TBH i was leaning towards the power trainer so all sounds good,

Out of interest which colour did you guys get ?

PB


----------



## welly (May 12, 2006)

I have a pair of ultimate trainers, had them for 2.5 years no problems. Mind you thinking of getting stingrays now


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

white n black mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

i think leisureleefitness sell them


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

I use my boxing trainers for legs, great support :thumb:


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

black stingray from leisure lee


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

me and hubby both have these ottomix boots










gary has the black ones and i have black & white ones....brilliant boots..very supportive and they dont get bigger as time goes on as the stitching runs up from the toes and not across the toes...


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Had my power trainers for 4-5 years an theyre still in great shape and really comfortable.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Got mine from Las Vegas thanks to LeisureLee. He's good friends with the guy from Otomix. Gave me a wicked discount.

Thanks Lee.

I'd speak to LeisureLee if you are thinking of getting some.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Ive got the black and red ones, mind you i saw some camauflage ones at the Hercules show and they looked nice..


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Im looking for a size 10. black, but unsure of the style...my good lady is wanting to send them to santa if i can get a hold of some:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I used to have a pair. Feels like training in a snow board boot, far too hot for me. I now have trained in the same pair of flat heeled purple shoes that i bought for a fiver about 3 years ago:lol:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I've got a pair of the Ultimate Trainer one's. There fantastic. Wouldn't train in anything else.


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Recently I got Stingray, they are excellent!


----------

